# A Deaf World



## sooprazn (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2059364/A short from Chakats Den...all material Â©


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 7, 2009)

404.  Maybe you cut off a number in the link or something, 'cause 't ain't working.
Also, did you want a critique or something with this?  It'd be nice if folks stated their purpose in posting their works here.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think the "A" should be part of the link.


As in:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2059364/


----------



## sooprazn (Mar 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I don't think the "A" should be part of the link.
> 
> 
> As in:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2059364/




THX, This is the correct link, just wondering what yall think. It's actually all finished and posted here also.
http://www.chakatsden.com/chakat/Stories/ADeafWorld.htm

In Chakats Den, IDk if any of you have heard/read it already.


----------

